# 100 Rep Sets (Super High Rep Training)



## NbleSavage

Interesting read on an age-old approach to training for hypertrophy.

Check it out...


----------



## Pinkbear

Don't mind me. I just play tennis


----------



## Tren4Life

I set out once on a mission to do 100 pushups with out stopping. It took me a few weeks to build up to it but I finally did get it.


----------



## Zeek

I find that you should do both heavy weight and high rep training to keep your body guessing. Although I must admit when you shoot for insane 100 rep+ drop sets the pump is like no other.


----------



## AndroSport

Zeek said:


> I find that you should do both heavy weight and high rep training to keep your body guessing. Although I must admit when you shoot for insane 100 rep+ drop sets the pump is like no other.



Who are you?


----------



## Seeker

Next week I will be starting  4 weeks of circuit training that ends with doing 100 reps of a finishing exercise. Every workout ends with a different exercise. I'm looking forward to this challenge. Only problem is I'll be working out pretty late as I need the gym to be empty for this routine.


----------



## JOMO

Is there a ghost in here??


----------



## NbleSavage

AndroSport said:


> Who are you?



I highly doubt its *THAT* Zeek...but a good question still.


----------



## AndroSport

NbleSavage said:


> Interesting read on an age-old approach to training for hypertrophy.
> 
> Check it out...




Hey bud... I didn't read the whole thing I have been using some version of this style that pinky posted about above off an on for years. (with measurable results!) I started following a couple of guys who had a magazine & online materials - they were from the same county as me and lived within 15min where I was.

They have a million different training protocols but they always emphasize the difference between the sarcoplasm and the myofibrils and how one is for strength & the other for size etc... so training to hit both correctly will give you the most effective training for size. They also emphasize hitting the 3 different types of exercises for each muscle during a workout: Stretch, Contracted & MidRange

I have a couple of their e-books that I got for free but their little email newsletter is pretty insightful and I basically use it to get new ideas for exercises & stuff. Happy to send your way if you like. Good stuff


----------



## Assassin32

Pinkbear said:


> Have you ever noticed an athlete in the weight room who is built like Tarzan, yet lifts weights better suited for Jane? Yet, there are other athletes who are every bit as strong and functional as they look. Although an athlete’s genetic make-up is always a factor, the answer to this discrepancy in strength and functionality of the muscle can also be due to the different types of training performed by different athletes. Although two athletes may possess similar physiques, the muscle they have built using their different training methods may not be the same. In other words, all muscular growth was NOT created equal! There are actually two very different types of hypertrophy that can take place within the muscle. Being aware of this helps to answer the question of why some athletes possess superhuman strength and others are “all show, no go.” The two types of hypertrophy to which I am referring are sarcoplasmic and myofibrillar hypertrophy
> 
> Sarcoplasmic Hypertrophy
> 
> Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is an increase in the volume of the non-contractile muscle cell fluid, sarcoplasm. This fluid accounts for 25-30% of the muscle’s size. Although the cross sectional area of the muscle increases, the density of muscle fibers per unit area decreases, and there is no increase in muscular strength (2). This type of hypertrophy is mainly a result of high rep, “bodybuilder-type” training (3).
> 
> One of the biggest problems I see with the training of power athletes (football players, baseball players, basketball players, wrestlers and even powerlifters) is too much emphasis on training in the 10 – 15 rep range. This type of training has its place, yet should not be the focal point for these athletes. For example, most football lineman benefit from added bulk to prevent from getting pushed around on the field. “Bodybuilding” methods, using these rep ranges, can be beneficial if incorporated during the season to prevent muscle mass loss, as well as after the season to add bulk, which may have been lost during the season. Also, there is some scientific evidence that states a bigger muscle may have a better chance of becoming a stronger muscle once maximal strength training methods are employed. The key to remember is that this type of hypertrophy has little to do with such explosive movements as hitting, running, throwing, jumping or performing a one-rep max. This is why professional bodybuilders, whose training mainly hypertrophies the Type IIA fibers and causes an increase in the non-contractile components of the muscle (sarcoplasmic volume, capillary density, and mitochondria proliferation) are not the fastest or even the strongest of all athletes. This is despite the fact that they generally have more muscle than any other class of athlete! I consider this type of hypertrophy to be form over function.
> 
> Myofibrillar Hypertrophy
> 
> Myofibrillar hypertrophy, on the other hand, is an enlargement of the muscle fiber as it gains more myofibrils, which contract and generate tension in the muscle. With this type of hypertrophy, the area density of myofibrils increases and there is a significantly greater ability to exert muscular strength (2). This type of hypertrophy is best accomplished by training with heavy weights for low reps (3).
> One must remember that the average football play lasts 4.5 seconds, it takes about 3 seconds to complete a 1 RM, it takes less than a second to swing a bat, less than a second to throw a punch and less than a second to jump for a rebound. As you can see, most athletic activities are explosive in nature. This is why it is imperative for athletes to incorporate maximal strength training methods (1-5 reps), which train the part of the muscle responsible for these explosive contractions, into their routines. Repetitions in the 1-5 rep range, using 85 – 100% of a 1RM, also have the added benefit of training the nervous system – which I feel is the most overlooked component of training the athlete. Some of the many benefits of training the nervous system are: increased neural drive to the muscle, increased synchronization of motor units, increased activation of the contractile apparatus, and decreased inhibition by the protective mechanisms of the muscle (golgi tendon organ) (1). These training methods also hypertrophy the pure fast twitch fibers – the high-threshold, Type IIB fibers. Incorporating these training methods into your routine at the right time will undoubtedly improve your muscles ability to generate more force and contract maximally during any sporting activity. In essence, myofibrillar hypertrophy is what I would term functional hypertrophy.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Although the human eye cannot tell these two types of hypertrophy apart, the difference will always become quite apparent as soon as it’s time for an athlete to put his/her muscle to use. As athletes and strength professionals, I feel we all have a responsibility to prevent ourselves from getting into the “3 sets of 10” rut. It is our job to educate ourselves, be creative, and put together the most result-producing programs available for our athletes or ourselves. This may mean incorporating both types of hypertrophy training into your routine, depending on your goal and training phase. But remember that no matter how bad those high-rep sets of leg extensions burn, they will never build the strength, power, and functional hypertrophy of a heavy set of squats or deads!


Fags bother me.


----------



## amore169

I done the 100 reps, on leg day after we were done with our work out I mean squat, leg press, lunges, leg extensions we go to the squat rack and we load it with 135 pounds and we do 100 reps, sometimes it takes us 4-5 sets but we do the 100 reps. A few times I have puked and I couldn't walk for a while, but I love them.


----------



## Pinkbear

Assassin32 said:


> Dude, you go around this site regurgitating stuff you read online and acting like you know everything. Telling people how to eat and train, yet you look like a teenage tennis player. I suggest you sit back and learn from people that know what they are doing from experience. It's dangerous to just spew random information when you have no experience with it. Some of your posts make my brain melt, and believe me , I'm not the only one. I'm not sure why you think your so well versed in gear and training methods, because you clearly are not. Which is fine, neither am I. But that's why I don't give people cycle, nutrition, or training advice or advice on whether labs are legit or not. I have no business doing it. I've only been in this game for a couple years. Sit back and learn dude. There's a lot of really smart, really strong, veteran dudes on this site., that know what they are talking about from experience.



Man I was just posting it becuz it seemed to pertain to the subject.... 
Iv never told anyone hey you're doing it wrong or do it my way. I post what I think or what I do. 
Thanks for the shut down


----------



## Joliver

Pinkbear said:


> Don't mind me. I just play tennis



HA HA HA HA HA HA!  Pinky....ya kill me.


----------



## transcend2007

Interesting read!  I believe if you are constantly mixing up your routine (every 90 days or so) you will continue to get results.

100 reps would be difficult no question about it and therefore results will be obtained.  But, this could be said of many routines. 

I used the Muscle Now strategies during my last cycle which switched back from high reps (low weights) to low reps (much heavier weights) every few weeks was really tough but I go excellent results.  It would be worth looking at as well.


----------



## Assassin32

Pinkbear said:


> Don't mind me. I just play tennis


I can tell. You should try lifting while you're on gear.


----------



## Pinkbear

No hate buddy. 
Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## ECKSRATED

I honestly believe pumping as much blood into the muscle as possible at the end of your workout helps with healing/recovery. Something I've been ****ing around with for many years and seems to help recover quicker. And the pump looks sexy too


----------



## ECKSRATED

And i always do a couple quick light sets a few days after hitting a specific body part just to get some blood flow in there and keep the muscles full and warm.


----------



## PillarofBalance

AndroSport said:


> Who are you?





JOMO said:


> Is there a ghost in here??



Don't worry...

He has a PM asking for a different name and explaining about that shitbag may he rot in hell...


----------



## grind4it

IMO, that name and every variation of it should be retired......yes, I'm bitter; I know. It's just my two cents.



PillarofBalance said:


> Don't worry...
> 
> He has a PM asking for a different name and explaining about that shitbag may he rot in hell...


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> And i always do a couple quick light sets a few days after hitting a specific body part just to get some blood flow in there and keep the muscles full and warm.



I do the same thing a few set of 20 with 135 will do wonders.


----------



## gymrat827

Steelers4Life said:


> I do the same thing a few set of 20 with 135 will do wonders.



agree.....forcing & pumping the blood in/out is good.  I do it every 4th or 5th workout.


----------



## Trump

gymrat827 said:


> agree.....forcing & pumping the blood in/out is good.  I do it every 4th or 5th workout.


Does bumping 8 year old threads make you gay? Discuss


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> Does bumping 8 year old threads make you gay? Discuss


Wrong GymRat!!!  🤣


----------



## Trump

CJ said:


> Wrong GymRat!!!  🤣


Ha ha whoops


----------



## rawdeal

Trump said:


> Does bumping 8 year old threads make you gay? Discuss


It brought PoB, whom I already knew from the cranky old men's board, and some others I was too late to meet on this board back, so I'm grateful


----------

